# track time with 50shot nitrous?



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i got a 95 200sx 1.6l manual. i have a 4puck clutch high pressure pressure plate lightened flyhweel. im getting my full exausht 2" with hotshot header. and cai soon too. and im thinking about putting in a 50 shot of nitrous. and im a pretty good driver. if i ran it at a 1/4 mile track what is a good estimate on times i see stock times are around mid 17s if i remember correctly. i wanna be in the low 14s that would make me happy n/a but its probably a long goal. what do yall think the out come will be? i seen some time slips but none with nitrous pas


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lmao low 14s? I don't think you'll see that on a 50 shot. If you can drive, you might see low 15s.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> lmao low 14s? I don't think you'll see that on a 50 shot. If you can drive, you might see low 15s.


well the low 14s said n/a wich im not done yet i still wanna get the jwt cams and ur pulley and the ecu. maybe after driving my car for a while and i feel more confident ill pull it up to 75 shot i saw a guy under the nitrous section say he did it and ran 4bottles already and its all fine. but you say this might set me mid to low 15s id be happy with it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> well the low 14s said n/a wich im not done yet i still wanna get the jwt cams and ur pulley and the ecu. maybe after driving my car for a while and i feel more confident ill pull it up to 75 shot i saw a guy under the nitrous section say he did it and ran 4bottles already and its all fine. but you say this might set me mid to low 15s id be happy with it.


Of course this is all driver dependant. Traction will be an issue here. I;d say a 50 shot and IHE/cams/ECU will get you in to the low 15's if driven properly, maybe high 14's with slicks. You would need to see a 60' time at or below 2.2 to really be getting somewhere.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I had the exact set-up that you want everything that you just listed...I also ran a 50 and 65 shot of nitrous...It ran very good, it was what I expected out of it...Now its time to move on and make some real HP...


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I had the exact set-up that you want everything that you just listed...I also ran a 50 and 65 shot of nitrous...It ran very good, it was what I expected out of it...Now its time to move on and make some real HP...


whats the biggest shot you can put on our car with out hurting it the most i would put is 75 cause my tranny has a pretty good amount of miles on it so i dont want to hurt. and i did see a guy that said he ran 75 with 4bottles no problem so then how mutch would the max be


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

depends on the mods.... With the mods that I had I wouldnt go over 65...You also need to upgrade plugs...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You'll need some damn sticky rubber while you're at it too.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> depends on the mods.... With the mods that I had I wouldnt go over 65...You also need to upgrade plugs...


i read some where about getting colder plugs and retarding the timing like 3* 
and as for tires im running these they arnt drag tires but they sure to launch off the line pretty good


----------



## mikecraft (Jan 31, 2005)

*how much nitrous on a 1.6l*



Skoodles said:


> i got a 95 200sx 1.6l manual. i have a 4puck clutch high pressure pressure plate lightened flyhweel. im getting my full exausht 2" with hotshot header. and cai soon too. and im thinking about putting in a 50 shot of nitrous. and im a pretty good driver. if i ran it at a 1/4 mile track what is a good estimate on times i see stock times are around mid 17s if i remember correctly. i wanna be in the low 14s that would make me happy n/a but its probably a long goal. what do yall think the out come will be? i seen some time slips but none with nitrous pas


 you can run a good amount dry i havent tryed a wet shot yet my dry shot is 130hp with an auto tranny and 150000 miles on my motor


----------



## mikecraft (Jan 31, 2005)

Skoodles said:


> whats the biggest shot you can put on our car with out hurting it the most i would put is 75 cause my tranny has a pretty good amount of miles on it so i dont want to hurt. and i did see a guy that said he ran 75 with 4bottles no problem so then how mutch would the max be


ive got 130 0n my 1.6l dry shot


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I call complete and utter BS running a 130 shot.

maybe a 30 shot getting you 130hp total, but not a 130shot. 

sounds to me you don't know what you're doing....and people like you should run WET.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I ran a 65 shot and could feal it breaking up a little...To me the best shot to run is a 55.... 130 most sr20's cant run that much but w/e


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

running a dry shot doesn't even get the best amount of power anyways...as all you're doing is dumping in chemical air without adding extra fuel.


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

i have only bad luck with dry 55 shots. i went threw one engine and a cracked piston. and i know for a fact that everything was done correctly, go with the wet system. im going to try the dry shot once more when spring comes around but i alread have enough money saved up for some new rings and other things that will probaly brake again. 

oh and if you have any tips let me know


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

mikecraft said:


> ive got 130 0n my 1.6l dry shot


I am the second one to call a BS. I agree with mike the only way i would even atempt that is with a progessive nitrous unit. if you run 130 dry shot u WILL blow the engine....... 

traction will be your major issue.... i spin all of 1st and hook at the end of 2nd ( auto tranny ). you need slicks and mounts if not you will breaking axels all day. and you wont even begin to see those times.

you need to read up on nitrous.... Plugs and ignition retard are a must

Nuskool
you were running a 65 dry shot thats why you felt if break up.

75 shot wet pulls strong all the way till redline.

Also make sure you get a bottle warmer and purge the lines before getting on the track and also no spraying if your bottle pressure is not above 900lbs.


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

Bryan200sx said:


> you need slicks and mounts if not you will breaking axels all day.


Break axels on a 55 or 65 shot? or do you mean on a 130 shot..... cause the runs i had before my problems i didnt have to worry about axels or engine mounts


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

130 shot wlnt happen with a GA


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

75shot

if you spray off the line on stock mounts your axels will suffer. plus if he is using slicks he will put alot of stress on his axels.


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

Bryan200sx said:


> 75shot
> 
> if you spray off the line on stock mounts your axels will suffer. plus if he is using slicks he will put alot of stress on his axels.


ok just making sure i wasnt missing anything


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i read up a little on the sittuation and i still have a few questions. my 50shot plan was going to be a dry kit wich is why the shot is so small. and as i was reading the sticky on the *nitrous help* it talks about getting a A/F gauge but from my understanding these gauges dont work that well people talked about it just reading all over the place and not accurate..think they said something to do with a type of 02 sensor.if some one could shed light on that for me that would be great. i had looked into a zex nitrous kit where you put the foot to the floor it shoots but my ? is some of you people are probably like me as soon as the tires quit spinning im on the floor. but i dont want it to shoot in first how does that setup work exactly


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> i read up a little on the sittuation and i still have a few questions. my 50shot plan was going to be a dry kit wich is why the shot is so small. and as i was reading the sticky on the *nitrous help* it talks about getting a A/F gauge but from my understanding these gauges dont work that well people talked about it just reading all over the place and not accurate..think they said something to do with a type of 02 sensor.if some one could shed light on that for me that would be great. i had looked into a zex nitrous kit where you put the foot to the floor it shoots but my ? is some of you people are probably like me as soon as the tires quit spinning im on the floor. but i dont want it to shoot in first how does that setup work exactly


you are now far beyond a plug and play setup really. A DRY kit doe not inject additional fuel, our injectors are so small you would have them maxed out in no time and be blowing up your motor. JWT offers a nitrous module for their ECU's that if you really want to do it correctly that is the way you should go. Also because a manual transmission is not electronically controlled you would have to do a JWT setup programmed not to engage before a certain speed, or the speed at which you shift to second. More trouble than it's worth IMHO. Or you could just use an arming switch and not arm it until second gear. 

We get back to a point of how cost effective it is to do things correctly, I personally say that if you want to do it cheaply just get a Zex Kit. I have personally seena 55shot zex kit on an auto GA and it made about 35 more WHP on the dyno.


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

wes said:


> our injectors are so small you would have them maxed out in no time and be blowing up your motor.


could you run a 55 dry shot without maxing out the injectors?? because maybe thats why im having so any problems


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

PSr_SEX-R said:


> could you run a 55 dry shot without maxing out the injectors?? because maybe thats why im having so any problems


You have an SE-R right? It's obvious you do not have a lot of experience with nitrous/fuel systems. Just because your injectors have the potential to flow enough fuel to support the added power/nitrous does not mean they are injecting more fuel. You have to have something tell the injectors to add more fuel when the nitrous is activated. This is what a wet kit does it ads fuel along with the nitrous. You can alo use another means like an ECU programmed for nitrous.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i did.... also ran a 65


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

wes said:


> You have an SE-R right? It's obvious you do not have a lot of experience with nitrous/fuel systems. Just because your injectors have the potential to flow enough fuel to support the added power/nitrous does not mean they are injecting more fuel. You have to have something tell the injectors to add more fuel when the nitrous is activated. This is what a wet kit does it ads fuel along with the nitrous. You can alo use another means like an ECU programmed for nitrous.



no just the 1.6 and i have the zex kit which hooks up to the fuel regulator and controls it that way. so i was under the impresstion that it wasnt needed for a reprogrammed ECU


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> i did.... also ran a 65



i take it you had the 1.6 right.


what did you gap your spark plugs at. thats the only thing that i could think of that i might have done wrong


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

wes said:


> It's obvious you do not have a lot of experience with nitrous/fuel systems. .


now how could you assume such a thing.......  you can give me a little more credit


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry man your calling it a dry kit when it adds fuel. Either way your doing it better than you originally led us to believe.... 


What gap are you at on your plugs and what heat range are you running. Oh and where in WI are you?


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

wes said:


> Sorry man your calling it a dry kit when it adds fuel. Either way your doing it better than you originally led us to believe....
> 
> 
> What gap are you at on your plugs and what heat range are you running. Oh and where in WI are you?



two step colder ngks the ones that are about $12 a pice. 
.350 i do believe

i live in a small town called omro the closest city to that some people might know is Oshkosh thats only 8 miles east of Omro. other wise 60mi south of Green Bay


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

PSr_SEX-R said:


> two step colder ngks the ones that are about $12 a pice.
> .350 i do believe
> 
> i live in a small town called omro the closest city to that some people might know is Oshkosh thats only 8 miles east of Omro. other wise 60mi south of Green Bay


I hope that's .0325... You may want to close them up a bit and see how it feels maybe .030 and let it rip. 

That's cool I live in Kenosha and autocross in Milwaukee.


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

wes said:


> I hope that's .0325... You may want to close them up a bit and see how it feels maybe .030 and let it rip.
> 
> That's cool I live in Kenosha and autocross in Milwaukee.


all right ill have to try that!!!

yeah i have been to Kenosha a few times


----------

